# Project Finance



## ethelismith (Mar 16, 2014)

We are looking for start-up businesses and entrepreneurs seeking capital for high-growth business opportunities. Projects that require financing are also welcome! We are investment brokers have access to considerable private and angel investors! The ideal investment range can vary depending on the type of business and, of course, the revenue & profit projections would need to support the investment. 
For a review of your business’ investment profile, please email as many details about the business as possible:
1) Business summary
2) Financial projections (P&L)
3) Contact information
4) Other relevant business documents or information 
Our firm has been in business since 2006 and we are equal opportunity providers! If you have a legitimate investment opportunity, please contact us and we will gladly review.

We can be reached at ethelismith at netzero dot net for further correspondence.


----------

